# Hartwood Hospital (Lanark District Asylum)



## cybergibbons (Nov 29, 2005)

Most of the wards and outer buildings have been demolished.

The twin towers, main hall, and administration buildings are still standing, but are severly fire damaged. Both the clock tower and wind vane tower faces are smashed.

The works yard, which seems to contain mortuary, laundry, boiler house and other support services is relatively undamaged.

Tunnels remain, branching out from this section in several directions.

This section of the hospital is protected by a steel fence.

I think there is a nurses home further down the hill, but didn't find this out until after the visit.

There is a house nearby, which again is fire damaged.

A more modern single story building is nearby, which is fire damaged and empty.

The backup generator building still stands, but doesn't have the generator anymore.

The site was once very extension, foundations and pipe ducts run everywhere, but these must have been knocked down years ago.

Security, with dogs, is down by the bottom of the drive. They patrol around the entire site, including inside of the fence.

Access however is relatively easy.

Photos here:
http://www.turbozutek.f2s.com/index.php?cat=9


----------



## Pagan (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*

Well after a lot of driving around, I found it! I've been meaning to get here for ages because I've never seen it before. There's not a lot of photos but I'm pleased woth the ones I took Hope you enjoy


----------



## Reaperman (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*

Thats cool, I love the metalwork in the corridoor the clocktower also looks nice.


----------



## Pagan (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*

The clocktower's beautiful but pigeony, as with all towers unfortunatly!


----------



## mr_bones (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*

Excellent Pagan - Hartwood is 1 of my favourites. Nice to see some more photos of the place.

Anyone wanting to go - don't be put off by how trashed it looks, its well worth exploring


----------



## lost (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*

I love this place, I'm glad it's still do-able because our old access is sealed up and the only way in last time was through a piece of the fence a "scrap-metal aficionado" had gas-axed their way through.
Some of my pics here
Did you bump into security? I hear they're a bit mental.


----------



## Pagan (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*



lost;12863; said:


> I love this place, I'm glad it's still do-able because our old access is sealed up and the only way in last time was through a piece of the fence a "scrap-metal aficionado" had gas-axed their way through.
> Some of my pics here
> Did you bump into security? I hear they're a bit mental.



No thank god but I thought they were very close at one time


----------



## lost (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*

Lucky escape there! Did I mention they're _insane_?


----------



## Foxylady (May 12, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*

Stunning pics there, Pagan and Lost.
Liking the wrought ironwork and clocktower ones very much.
Cheers
Foxy


----------



## Azubi.UK (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*



lost;12863; said:


> I love this place, I'm glad it's still do-able because our old access is sealed up and the only way in last time was through a piece of the fence a "scrap-metal aficionado" had gas-axed their way through.
> 
> Did you bump into security? I hear they're a bit mental.



I love this place also. 

You _hear_ they're a bit mental?! You and me both know that below that fat and old exterior, that man can shift.



Pagan;12871; said:


> No thank god but I thought they were very close at one time



He doesn't like you taking photographs.


----------



## mr_bones (May 13, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*



Azubi.UK;12885; said:


> I love this place also.
> 
> You _hear_ they're a bit mental?! You and me both know that below that fat and old exterior, that man can shift.
> 
> He doesn't like you taking photographs.




Fond memories of hiding in a laundry trolley listening to the sawn off golf club wielding maniac on the phone calling for backup


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*



mr_bones;12905; said:


> Fond memories of hiding in a laundry trolley listening to the sawn off golf club wielding maniac on the phone calling for backup




Hmmm, wonder if this chap went to same same School of Insaness as the sword weilding Ninjas encountered at Hellingly? 
Great pictures Lost & Pagan -liking the corridor shot -the roof supports remind me of the ones at St. John's, Lincoln. Thanks for sharing these.

Lb


----------



## King Al (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*

Hats off to Pagan


----------



## mr_bones (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*

Such a memorable place, some parts are like exploring a hospital and others (namely the towers) were like exploring a castle ruin - the sandstone spiral staircases are as crisp as when they were built.

We were in there for about an hour and a half. I think it wins 2 other awards too, slowest time getting into the grounds and fastest time getting out!


----------



## King Al (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*

Hats off to Mr Bones


----------



## lost (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*

Nice to see you chucking some photos online mista B. Very nice work.


----------



## Lightbuoy (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*



lost;13027; said:


> Nice to see you chucking some photos online mista B. Very nice work.



I would like to second that -tip top work! 

Lb 

P.s.-how about the spiral staircase in this place Foxy -not so scary looking I think?!!


----------



## Foxylady (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*



Lightbuoy;13029; said:


> P.s.-how about the spiral staircase in this place Foxy -not so scary looking I think?!!



Rather warmly woody friendly looking, I thought!  And I'd like to echo the enjoyment of the pics. 
Cheers for that, Mr B,
Foxy


----------



## mr_bones (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*

Cheers everyone


----------



## Azubi.UK (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*



mr_bones;12905; said:


> Fond memories of hiding in a laundry trolley listening to the sawn off golf club wielding maniac on the phone calling for backup



You loved it!  



mr_bones;12966; said:


> Such a memorable place, some parts are like exploring a hospital and others (namely the towers) were like exploring a castle ruin - the sandstone spiral staircases are as crisp as when they were built.
> 
> We were in there for about an hour and a half. I think it wins 2 other awards too, slowest time getting into the grounds and fastest time getting out!



What I found strange was that you could be in one room at it would be totally trashed and you wouldn't have a clue what it was used for then walk into another and it would be full of props for the TV company and then walk into a room next to that and it would be mint condition and full of neatly folded hospital uniforms. It was strange and I loved it. 

Me and pixie first ran into the guard whilst he was doing his patrol. We ended up walking up to him and chatting to him so as not to look too suspicious and played the dumb English tourist. "ooooooooh, what's that? A castle?" "oh? What kind of hospital?" "ahhh, so why the fence? you get many kids up here causing trouble?" "nah mate, no camera, wouldn't know how to use one..."


----------



## mr_bones (May 15, 2007)

*Re: Hartwood Hospital*



Azubi.UK;13042; said:


> You loved it!  ..."



Too True



Azubi.UK;13042; said:


> What I found strange was that you could be in one room at it would be totally trashed and you wouldn't have a clue what it was used for then walk into another and it would be full of props for the TV company and then walk into a room next to that and it would be mint condition and full of neatly folded hospital uniforms. It was strange and I loved it.
> 
> ..."




I think you've summed it up perfectly there


----------

